# How was the hunt



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Ended up getting nothing yesterday but took pops on his second waterfowl hunt ever and he got his first duck, hen woody.






then I got sick so I'm in bed and can't go out today so post how you guys did and some pictures to entertain me.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

We saw a bunch of woodies, but all were hens...shot 4. Where are the drakes?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Mushijobah said:


> We saw a bunch of woodies, but all were hens...shot 4. Where are the drakes?



hen killer


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Saw about eight drake woodies yesterday at our marsh in Ashland. Had about 30 geese fly over my house taunting me. When I get better I'll find them and put down.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Just got back from up north, private property on Sandusky Bay - but outside city limits. Saturday was a frustrating day, put down 7 geese but we could only recover 3. There was no way to chase them down with that wind and they just didn't want to die no matter how many times we shot at them on the water. One of them did have some jewelry though. Came all the way from Maryland. Also shot another 3 mallards.

Today was better for ducks, but no geese. Ended up with 6 mallards and 2 gadwall.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

so ,you shot waterfowl with no way to retrieve them???? thats wanton waste and you could have been ticketed for that. how bout labs or boats? too rough for a boat? maybe you shot them out of range? oh yea , and the ones you could not retrieve are in fact part of your daily bag limit. does that make you over the limit today also ??????


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

are those 2 on the far right the gadwalls i cant tell with there heads turned like that.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

freyedknot said:


> so ,you shot waterfowl with no way to retrieve them???? thats wanton waste and you could have been ticketed for that. how bout labs or boats? too rough for a boat? maybe you shot them out of range? oh yea , and the ones you could not retrieve are in fact part of your daily bag limit. does that make you over the limit today also ??????


No, we had 4 hunters, so we were not over our limit - thanks for incorrectly assuming that. Yes we had a dog, the ones we shot were all within 40 yards yards, 2 of them hit the water then flew away before the dog could grab them and 2 of them swam off with the wind helping, there was no way to catch up to them when they have a 70 yard head start after gliding out before crashing. As I said, we tried to shoot them again on the water when they stuck their heads up but just couldn't connect with the head. We did not have a motorized boat, that would have worked if we could have even launched it but I typically use a kayak for birds like that, it just was impossible to use in 50 mph gusts. You act like I want to let birds go to waste... I'm glad you are able to recover every single bird you ever shoot.


As to the other question, yes the gadwalls are on the far right.


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

I hate it when they come crashing down then when you go to retrieve them they just fly away. Always leaves me scratching my head. Or if they swim to shore and dig in,those are hard to find most of the time. Several times my lab has found a random duck buried in brush near shore.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

No pics (well there's one on facebook but it is safe there with me trying to get it), myself 3 sons and 3 friends in central Ohio) took 24 ducks 5 hen mallards 2 drake woodies the balance greenheads & 1 goose on Sat. Great 1st hour. The boys (ages 28 - 33) had a blast... as did the old fart.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the reports and entertainment guys I'm feeling better today planing on getting out Friday hopefully Saturday and Sunday. Gotta take my share of the flock haha.
InlandKid

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

